# Prestige Pharma review / feedback



## Nogq (Nov 1, 2019)

Has anyone heard of or had any experience with prestige Pharma. Ordered some test e from them and been taking 600mg a week, about to finish my second week now. I had a forum on evolutionary.org talking to some other guys about them and everything was positive but I got banned from that site for whatever reason a day or two later.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2019)

everyone at evo is a tard.  I hope you actually have real tes

you got banned cuz you said something bad about one of their products.  Have you had bloodwork..??


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 1, 2019)

Prestige World Wide wide wide


----------



## Nogq (Nov 1, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> everyone at evo is a tard.  I hope you actually have real tes
> 
> you got banned cuz you said something bad about one of their products.  Have you had bloodwork..??



I actually said good things about them. I said the customer service was good and i got my order fast. I did talk to some guys about the possibility of gear being underdosed so maybe they took offense to that? Haven’t had any blood work done cuz I’m broke lol. I was just gonna wait until around week 4 to see if I notice any changes.


----------



## letsgetweird315 (Dec 4, 2019)

Prestige pharma is a fake ass scam. This is an old thread, but I ordered some shit from them and trusted someones word for it. Got raped out of $300. They sent me a bag of skittles...so that was a tasty treat.


----------



## CJ (Dec 4, 2019)

letsgetweird315 said:


> Got raped out of $300. They sent me a bag of skittles...so that was a tasty treat.



Same thing happened to me at M&M World in Times Square. :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Prestige World Wide wide wide



totally thought more people would get the Step Brothers reference lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> totally thought more people would get the Step Brothers reference lol



It sucks when that happens :32 (18):


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Prestige World Wide wide wide


boats n hoes


----------



## Overwhelmed2 (Dec 4, 2019)

letsgetweird315 said:


> Prestige pharma is a fake ass scam. This is an old thread, but I ordered some shit from them and trusted someones word for it. Got raped out of $300. They sent me a bag of skittles...so that was a tasty treat.



Wait, really??!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 4, 2019)

Moved to correct forum


----------



## letsgetweird315 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lol yeah, man. I had a tracking number with UPS too. Showed up and inside was just a bag of skittles. Tropical of all flavors can you believe that? If you're gonna **** me at least bring me some original skittles and a beer. I liked to be wined and dined before I get ****ed. 
the package was also opened and cleared by customs. 





Overwhelmed2 said:


> Wait, really??!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 5, 2019)

Stick to pipe and leave the jokes to the experts



Gibsonator said:


> totally thought more people would get the Step Brothers reference lol


----------



## Raider (Dec 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> totally thought more people would get the Step Brothers reference lol


The fuuugin Catalina wine show! Prestige world wide!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 5, 2019)

Raider said:


> The fuuugin Catalina wine mixer! Prestige world wide!!



fixed it for ya


----------



## NotDeniz (Aug 15, 2022)

letsgetweird315 said:


> Lol yeah, man. I had a tracking number with UPS too. Showed up and inside was just a bag of skittles. Tropical of all flavors can you believe that? If you're gonna **** me at least bring me some original skittles and a beer. I liked to be wined and dined before I get ****ed.
> the package was also opened and cleared by customs.


Hello,
I dont know what happend to you but i orderd a full cycle with pct and paid 500$. And everything arrived with Tracking.

Deniz.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

NotDeniz said:


> Hello,
> I searched a long time for an legit Website and got scammed on other sites. And heres finally a legit site with great prices. I already spent about 500$ and everything arrived.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Deniz.


Good bump of a long dead thread. You're starting off great here.

Your first post too. As if anyone is going to give a fuck what you have to say? Go make an intro post and be a contributing member to the forum.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good bump of a long dead thread. You're starting off great here.
> 
> Your first post too. As if anyone is going to give a fuck what you have to say? Go make an intro post and be a contributing member to the forum.
> 
> View attachment 26322


Can always smell a rookie. Here comes the feelz report.


----------

